# Callin' all Seiko fans



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't know if this is any good(I know nowt about Seiko & less about quartz). However it's not bad looking & is rare apparently. It's on the Chronomaster site.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

These are excellent watches, they have a good jewelled quartz movement and are well regarded.

They look good in the flesh too.

And this particular one is a very nice example - I ve seen watch dealer stalls in London looking for 230 for a batterred one.

Dunno if Id call it rare though - *there was a civilian version too* so make sure this is an issue watch if thats what its sold as.

There was an earlier non-date version.

If I had the money right now Id buy this one.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Chronomaster has some great new watches on it today.


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

PLEASE DON'T USE THE FORUM TO REFER TO OTHER SITES. WE ALL AGREED NOT TO DO THIS. IF ANYONE WANTS TO REFER SOMEONE TO A PARTICULAR SITE THEN THEY CAN EMAIL THEM.

IT'S DEFINITELY NOT FAIR TO ROY.

PETER


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I do apologise, I did not consider this before replying.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

FWIW, the Seiko shown is the unissued version. In my opinion you should be able to find an issued version for the sort of money being asked. I'm a big fan of these RAF issue Seiko's. For me, the earlier non-date RAF Seiko with the 15 jewel 7A28 movement is a much better watch than this later version.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello Foggy

How do you tell if it is a non-issued watch? Is it a simple case of the issue watch being the non-date one or is it more complicated than that?

I have seen a few of these now and really would like one as my only quartz, but I want to get one that is just right.

Thanks for any info.

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just realised my gaff. Me of all people. Did not mention site to advertise - just to show the watch to others. Many apologies Roy.

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Anyway if i had wanted it, i would have asked Roy to get me one. Once I get good service, I always go back...this in my defence.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Peter, It definetly is NOT fair.

I cannot say too much about that site as we have history and he has spies that report back to him about things posted here.

Somebody once posted what they thought about him and he phoned me threatning legal action.

Please note the address on his site :

Reg. Office: Minerva House, 5 Chorley New Road,

Bolton, BL1 4QR, United Kingdom

* no correspondence to this address.*


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi

A local jewellers sells the civilian version for Â£250, if it's the "look" you are after and you are not bothered about the M.O.D issue numbers on the back I would buy a new one for the sake of Â£50.

There is a site that sells them(both types of issue watches) but you have to add your name to the waiting list

MIKE..


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

Both versions were issued. The later version with date was also available to buy in high street jewellers. As far as I am aware the earlier non-date version was never sold as a civilian watch An issued watch willl have military markings on the back i.e the stock number, the property mark of the British Military (known as the broadarrow or crow's foot) and an issue number and year. It would be something like this

6645-99

7208727

^

3876/90

The civilian version shold not have any of these markings.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here are examples of issued versions of the 2 types of RAF chrono from my collection.










Foggy


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

I did own the civilian version of the Seiko with date. BUT stupid me, I gave it away to a "friend" in the late eighties, I think it was. What a mistake!

Peter


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

by the way, talking about this particular watch reminds me, I still have the replacement Seiko G10 type strap for this watch. Think I've even got the receipt for the strap as well. if anyone is interested, well you can have it in exchange for a Broadarrow(ha ha ha)

Peter


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy

If you ever consider parting with either of those two could you give me first shout


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Foggy

Are those the Seikos you are sending me?







:lol:















































































Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

The answer is an anagram of "on"









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Foggy for your info and photos.

I like these and would like a better-than-average non-date one if one ever comes along, preferably via Roy for a service etc.

How do such watches come to the civilian market? Do ex servicemenn sell them or do the makers or the MOD sell ones excess to requirements?

Cheers


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

Officially, the route for ex miltary watches to us collctors is that the MOD sell off surplus watches. Unofficially, I'm sure the odd watch has accidentaly been "lost" by a member of the forces whilst on active service. Military watches are issued for assignments and then should be returned to stores after completion. They remain the property of the MOD at all times until officially disposed off. If a serviceman loses his watch, then he can expect a fine and a telling off. It's not unheard of, that in the 1970's for example, a diver would "lose" his issued Rolex Sub during a mission 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The term in the army for losing one' kit is "defficiant"

A chap I knew who was a musician in the Welsh Guards in the 70's, sold his bearskin and plume to an American tourist for Â£500

Went defficient and was charged Â£80

Bargain


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

hi Andy

Bargain indeed  I wonder what the charge was for a lost Rolex Sub ??

Back on the subject of RAF Seiko's, here's a group shot of my family of issued Seiko's (sorry guys, they're not for sale)










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Fantastic!!!

Thankyou for posting those - thats whats called a tightly focussed group there.

The non-date black has to be one of the classic chrono dials for legibility and utility.

Ive seen a few in the flesh but they have been just a little too battered for my tastes. Plus I didnt know enough about them. Ive asked Roy to see if he keep an eye out for one so if you ever know of anything let him know, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You answered my question for me Foggy. Fair enough if you don't want to part with them. However, some seem identical to each other. Pardon my ignorance, but if that's the case, why have more than one?









Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

It's because I'm a mad collector









Your eyes don't deceive you - I really do have 5 of the 15 jewel earlier version !! I wear two on a regular basis, although not at the same time. One has a custom domed crystal, whilst the other has the original flat mineral. The other 3 are just for the collection / potential future, rainy day fund, type of thing 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Foggy

Very nice collection indeed. I'm beginning to appreciate the older Seiko quartz chronographs more now. I keep hoping to find a cheap one on Ebay. Do all the versions have 15 jewels and is the movement still used in current Seiko chronos? I'm sure my neighbour has a similar looking one that also has an alarm. It has a green dial and is on a green nylon strap, very nice watch which he bought new for about Â£150 here in Leeds.

How's the Traser project coming along?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Thanks.....

The 15 jewel movement is the 7A28. No longer in production. Civilian watches using this movement are also quite collectable now, so it's getting quite tricky to find them cheap on the 'bay. I've tried myself so that I would have some spare movements for my military ones.

The later date model is the 7T27 movement - much lower jewel count (may even be unjewelled ??), but I think is still in production.

The Traser is currently sitting in the drawer waiting for me to get my ar*e into gear









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

If anybody's intrested there is an issued Seiko R.A.F Pilots watch on E-BAY at the moment #2633624619

MIKE..


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Cheers but Im scared of Oboy.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd be scared of that particular seller - he has some pretty dubious military offerings from time to time. The RAF Seiko looks ok, however, but check out the dial and hands on the Omega '53 he is currently selling - YUK !!

Foggy


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What have we learnt from Foggys pictures?

That I am not a watch collector









Maybe an occasional buyer or hoarder!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes it is a nice set of watches - those Seikos are ideal for a lollection for someone that doesn't have endless Â£1000's to spend: not too many variants, and none are ridiculous money, and all are a good wearable watch!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

One of the later type, not issued, went on Epray just there for Â£72.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seiko Kinetic.

They've pushed these out in the UK instead of the far superior mechanical chronographs, and they should be stuffed for this insult to us Brits.

These Kinetics are totally under the arm watches, and I hate myself for buying this croc of s***. Griff, you were mental when you bought this piece of s***!!!!



















Seiko Kinetics are the pits man............THE BLOODY PITS!!!!!


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

hahaha, that made me laugh griff....in fact im still laughing......

am I right in thinking all citizen eco-drives are solar powered?.. do seiko make any solar powered watches?

mat


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they are. I much prefer the solar option

Seiko do 2 or 3 solars..they are ok

Pulsar do one, and its in Argos....that's ok, I bought one.

Both the above have 2 jewels, one at each end of the stepping motor.

But don't misunderstand me from my previous post, I like many of the Seikos now, BUT not the Kinetics!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks quite nice. (The watch Griff, not you)









What does the little button top right do.

The case does look nice. I wonder if it'd take a 7s26


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's an interesting idea.

When you press the button, the amount the second hand shoots forward indicates the amount of charge in the watch. It then starts again when those no. of seconds catch up. That in itself is ok, but the bloody rotor is noisy, as it rubs against the inside of the case back, and I think the inside build quality of the watch is the bloody pits!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Afternoon

Postie brought me this today










Not tried it on yet. My good lady has just come in, & I need her to strap it to my wrist! First experience of a Rhino strap. It looked too short at one end, but think I know why now.

Photos should get a bit better now I hope. Got a proper tripod - thanks to Mike for that. Makes the rubber effort I got with camera a joke.

I got a rubber strap with the watch. Are they easy to change if & when I want to?

Cheers


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It IS a Seiko?

Can't see the name on the dial!?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

That's a great looking watch! I think it's a customized Seiko, with Bill Yao hands and dial. I'd like to do the same with my Seiko 200m. The rhino strap is quality too. One day maybe!

Cheers

Paul (the other one)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Correct Paul. Bill Yao custom dial & hands. Rhino strap is taking some getting used to It's slack & spinning on my wrist. I've heard of folk cutting bits of the Rhinos, to make them fit better. Does this make them tighter on the wrist I wonder?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Crackin' watch and picture, Paul. Congratulations.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Congratulations Paul, that looks good.

I do like those Bill Yao custom dials / hands etc. He does them for the M series O&W too.

I have emailed you.

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for your comments lads

I asked the bloke I bought it off re how well it runs, being auto only Must be good. Been in the post 24 hrs & was running when I opened it. So hoping even i can keep it going. Got your message Simon. will check it out. I had it on wrong. There was a second bit of the strap(if anyone can follow me) which was making it stick out at one side. After undoing it & threading through the loops a different way, the rings are now on the underside of my wrist, & it fits better.

May not bother changing strap now


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

The Rhino is very comfortable if you wear a watch for long periods. I was very surprised. The rings are heavy duty and make the NATO type pnes look puny. On the other hand the Rhino rings can overpower your smaller watches. Some people remove one from each pair of rings. I did this with one and I like it - that's how I know the rings are strong!

Did you buy the Seiko as is or did you have it customised yourself? Big improvement on the current dial for this watch to my eyes. Is the luminosity good?

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi Si

Don't know how bright it is yet. Maybe tomorrow.

I bought it as it was. I had seen Bill's site a bit ago, & liked his ideas. Clocked this on Ebay. Spoke to Andy & Foggy. I may have paid a bit more than if i had looked around, but it was there for the taking. Not been in the mood or ability to trudge round getting quotes, I will pay a bit extra anyway if need be. Especially things like this. I wouldn't have risked buying one straight from US. If any of you think you can cure me of my buying abroad phobia, I wish you luck


----------

